
Building an Olympic Body through Bodyweight Conditioning - geoka9
http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/229/
======
aeden
I had my son (who is 9) do the first exercise and he had no problems with it.
I on the other hand can barely get my feet off the ground without it killing
my wrists. It's an interesting approach to working on the core muscles using
your own body weight as resistance.

~~~
geoka9
I managed to do the first exercise on the third try. The most difficult part
was maintaining balance, but I found that I tended to shift my balance
backwards (maybe because I was afraid to fall over on my face). Once I put
some pillows on the floor in front of me as a precaution, I managed to hold
the position for about 15 seconds.

